# Temperature monitoring in Ubuntu 6.10



## Interference (Dec 9, 2006)

First post here on Techsupport! Found this page on another forum and decided to check it out, it was said you had knowledge here. 

Well, to my question then.
Im new to Linux/Unix, was able to install Ubuntu last week and im using *Ubuntu 6.10* right now.
Im looking for a program that shows the temperature of my devices, like the harddrives (those that have sensors)
CPU, motherboard and i would love to be able to see my graphic cards temp to but i have a ATI card, Sapphire X800GTO2
and from what i have read Ubuntu doesnt support ATI or it isnt so compatibel with ATI cards..
But im thinking, sure there must be some way to get a program that works with ATI too.  

I have installed Sensors-Applet but that only shows me my CPU temp and if i check in preferences and "sensors"
i only see *acpi*.
I have also installed something called *Hddtemp* but i dont know how to start that.

I only have one requirement and that is that the temp program is graphical, no "just text based" programs.
So im wondering, is this something you could help me with?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Would something like this be what you are looking for?


----------



## Interference (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks, ive downloaded the package. Typed ./configure - make & sudo make install and a
lot of text appears.
But i have no clue to start the program, i cant find it anywhere?

Edit: I just read on a board that this program is for laptops, is it so?
Because i dont have a laptop.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Can you install KSysGuard in GNOME? I'm not completely sure on that one, but if you can, use that. I use it for temp monitoring.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I installed GKrellM - from Synaptic Mngr. It monitors processor activity, HD activity, processes AND temp..

I'm not sure it works though - its reporting 7 C right now.  Something to do with setting a factor for my MB but I haven't played with it much yet.


----------



## Interference (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for your sugestions guys, im trying out this *GKrellM* and so far i like it very much.
I havent really figured out which harddrive is which of "temp1 - temp2 - temp3"..
The only thing i miss now is some way to monitor my ATI graphic card's temperature, anybody who has some experience in that?


----------

